# Power cuts  in your city?



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Summer started and so is power crisis.

How many hours powercuts are you facing or voltage fluctuations?


I am in hyd, here we have 5 hours cut.

Apart from that,Evening 6 to 10 ,not possible to turn on AC due to low voltage.

This summer looks very worst


----------



## $hadow (Apr 24, 2014)

Worst huh?
Check out Uttar Pradesh the electricity is playing badly here. In the cities where elections are over the power cut is nearly about 10 to 12 hours. 1 hour electricity and another hour cut. Can't use desktop, AC ugh.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Worst huh?
> Check out Uttar Pradesh the electricity is playing badly here. In the cities where elections are over the power cut is nearly about 10 to 12 hours. 1 hour electricity and another hour cut. Can't use desktop, AC ugh.



Thats very bad man


----------



## $hadow (Apr 24, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Thats very bad man


It is bad since we atleast have inverter at home but what about the poor people they can't even afford it. Feeling sad for those people.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Summer started and so is power crisis.
> 
> How many hours powercuts are you facing or voltage fluctuations?
> 
> ...


When I used to live in Hyderabad(kondapur), I had to endure 6-10 hrs of power cut in summer, specially painful during sundays when we used to stay at home, or at night when we started cooking, it got a lot better during winter though. At midnight when the power went out we used to go venturing the streets, it was a good experiance.

Now about power cuts, here in Kolkata, our power is supplied by C.E.S.C, we haven't had an non-accident related power cut for the past 5 yrs or so(Power went out once for 2 days during the Ayla Tornado). This year(in 2014) we haven't had a power cut yet   Feels like Living in USA


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> When I used to live in Hyderabad(kondapur), I had to endure 6-10 hrs of power cut in summer, specially painful during sundays when we used to stay at home, or at night when we started cooking, it got a lot better during winter though. At midnight when the power went out we used to go venturing the streets, it was a good experiance.
> 
> Now about power cuts, here in Kolkata, our power is supplied by C.E.S.C, we haven't had an non-accident related power cut for the past 5 yrs or so(Power went out once for 2 days during the Ayla Tornado). This year(in 2014) we haven't had a power cut yet   Feels like Living in USA



Yes this lazy buggers Apcpdcl/Apgenco call themself self best utility in india  and there's no power in summer.


Time for private power companies to take over atleast in metros.

God save us from this Useless govt and useless policies.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yes this lazy buggers Apcpdcl/Apgenco call themself self best utility in india  and there's no power in summer.
> 
> 
> *Time for private power companies to take over atleast in metros.*
> ...


It has already happened a long time back in Kolkata, here we are served by C.E.S.C, its completely private, so, no nagging from the government, we pay a bit high compared to government power supply(WBSEDCL), but the service is excellent and we also get 24hrs support, even if a transformer blows up at 3:00AM, we can call the customer care and get prompt service, while the governments power unit has improved service from before, the support is bad.

You check their website, the intro page has something unique: *www.cesc.co.in/cesc/web/
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CESC_Limited

One reason WBSEDCL cannot perform is because of government's tight leash, rampant hooking, added with vote bank politics coupled with an idiot of a high level person is destroying them, do you know that its legal in WB to steal power from the government? Last year some government persons went to cut lines for people stealing power, there was a clash and the government, looking at the upcoming votes ordered to stop all operations, you can steal power and no one will say anything. Its not that the organization is incompetent, but its this vote bank politics that is destroying it.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

Bhubaneswar here. Rarely any power cuts. Maybe for maintenance 1 hour per 2 months and the odd outage for 1-2 hours per week. But that is no tragedy as apartment has generator


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gorakhpur UP
Power cuts = 7-9hrs 
140-180V most of the time


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

none in my city


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

None in my village


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Bhubaneswar here. Rarely any power cuts. Maybe for maintenance 1 hour per 2 months and the odd outage for 1-2 hours per week. But that is no tragedy as apartment has generator



You live in BBSR !?


----------



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah in Patia behind idea towers, where do u live


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Currently, there are No powercuts in my area in Nagpur.. maybe an occasional 1 hour ( once a week ) for maintainence.. no worries.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Yeah in Patia behind idea towers, where do u live



In unit 9 near Nicco park square


----------



## Superayush (Apr 25, 2014)

Touchwood no major power cuts as of now.dilliwalla


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

@OP : That's some nasty service there no offence. 5 hours each day? Is this a joke?

Oh, you in Hyderabad right? Okay then, you guys have those crazy fast Beam there, five hours are not okay, I will ask your power supply provider to make it 8 hours 

No seriously though, where I live, near Calcutta, well I don't really measure it like that, but it's something like 2-3 hours per week, most times however an hour or less per week, and that's because of summer, in winter I don't remember any power cuts. The service provider is CESC  Per unit 6+ rupees, which is still low I guess. And their CC is both good and disgusting at the same time, say if power cuts at 1 a.m, I call them to report the problem, and then at 2 or 3 a.m they ring my phone to see if it's back on or not, hell when I had low voltage last year some service men came at 1:30 in the morning


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 25, 2014)

none here we dont have power cuts cause i am living in a defence area :v


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2014)

We have normally 3 hours power cuts here in Hyderabad in 2 intervals but they occur randomly.I think its because of the approaching elections here.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> @OP : That's some nasty service there no offence. 5 hours each day? Is this a joke?
> 
> Oh, you in Hyderabad right? Okay then, you guys have those crazy fast Beam there, five hours are not okay, I will ask your power supply provider to make it 8 hours
> 
> No seriously though, where I live, near Calcutta, well I don't really measure it like that, but it's something like 2-3 hours per week, most times however an hour or less per week, and that's because of summer, in winter I don't remember any power cuts. The service provider is CESC  Per unit 6+ rupees, which is still low I guess. And their CC is both good and disgusting at the same time, say if power cuts at 1 a.m, I call them to report the problem, and then at 2 or 3 a.m they ring my phone to see if it's back on or not, hell when I had low voltage last year some service men came at 1:30 in the morning



ya man..beam works independent of power cuts...you just need power at home.
I can use internet and pc. I just can't have AC.

 We have good internet and bad utility and you have vice versa.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> none here we dont have power cuts cause i am living in a defence area :v



That good yaar.

I heard one funny thing last year about my uncle govt quarters  in Tamil nadu. 
Even During summer they had 24 hours powers in colony. But outside the 
township the people had 11 hours power cut. So people starting  
abusing them in buses etc for discrimination and stopping them from using roads etc.

Heights of frustration 

This is what happens with bad govt and screwed policies.

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> We have normally 3 hours power cuts here in Hyderabad in 2 intervals but they occur randomly.I think its because of the approaching elections here.



Where in hyd? I live near  Malkajgiri.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> We have good internet and bad utility and you have vice versa.



In TN, We dont have both. Lukily for now due to elections we dont have frequent powercuts. Otherwise 12hrs powercut in rural and 2-3 hrs in urban


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

Began this week, 2-3 hrs randomly on a daily basis.. 
Delhi.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kanpur 8-10 hrs power cut , and elections aren't even over . I fear what will happen after elections


----------



## RBX (Apr 25, 2014)

We sometimes get random 5-15 mins power cuts in Jaipur.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] which area?


----------



## ratul (Apr 26, 2014)

Superayush said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] which area?



Laxmi Nagar.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2014)

No one from Bihar posted yet. UP and Bihar have worst power cuts. Not so sure about Bihar


----------



## RBX (Apr 26, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> No one from Bihar posted yet. UP and Bihar have worst power cuts. Not so sure about Bihar



I have not been to my maternal grandfather's town in many years, but last I went, the condition was very poor. There used to be power only 8 hours a day, for one week from 12 AM to 8 AM, and other week from 12 PM to 8 PM. The timings used to switch on Sunday, so there would be absolutely no power on Sundays. (T_T)

Edit: Town Gola Gokarannath in Lakhimpur Kheri district (UP).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> No one from Bihar posted yet. UP and Bihar have worst power cuts. Not so sure about Bihar



In my city (Gaya), power situation is colony dependent, and ours one is on the better side.

It may range from 24hr light to 10hr cut a day.

But currently it's around 6 hrs cut (in our area) from last 1-2 months.

The worst thing is voltage fluctuations. One moment it is 100 and another it spikes up all the way to 350v.  Damn, my pc got fried due to this in 2005.

Privatisation is rounding the circles since so many years that we all have left the hope.

The major reasons for pathetic power condition are-

1) People are thieves here, yeah you heard it right. They want to use all the govt services like they are freebies. Back in 2008, when electronic meter was being installed in our city, people nearby my locality literally threatened and made the electrician run away who had come to install it. Damn, even we didn't install it as the load of our building is very very high and electronic meter was resulting in at least 5-10 times the bill we used to get.  My father used some kind of legal rule which allowed us to retain the old n _slow_ meter.

2) Corruption ! From exec engineer to the puny electrician, everyone does no work without money. If a transformer blows in this season in your locality, then god forbid. I remember back in 2009, when a simple fuse in transformer was flown which could have been rectified within 2 mins just by adding a wire took 3 days after all of us protested to exec engg. Still we had to give the electrician some money, and this was in scorching june! If a transformer is irrepairable then people have to collect money from their pockets and then buy a transformer and then get it fixed, go imagine!

3) The minimum consumption of our state is around 900MW (2009 stats), and out of that 400MW alone is supplied to capital city Patna, and rest of the state gets _bacha khucha_.

Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 26, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> In my city (Gaya), power situation is colony dependent, and ours one is on the better side.
> 
> It may range from 24hr light to 10hr cut a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2014)

Superayush said:


>



We have come long way and things are certainly improving, at least they did in last 10 years


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : I understand every word of yours. Around 7yrs back. I used to stay in near varanasi during summer holidays cause its home town, our city is small city. The power supply is so bad there, and I am shocked that after so many years same condition is there. No change at all. I don't know what officials are doing there. Exactly you said, corruption.
I have also spend few years in Kanpur. There people don't like pay for electric. Lots of areas are there where they steal power. There's a colony, I wont say name, there's a word, till now nobody in that colony have paid there bill. If someone go to cut the connection or for bill, whole colony gathers,also theres someone working in power station, so they get help from there too.


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 8, 2014)

here in my village Ghazipur,1 week 8 hour electricity in Day  from 10AM to 5PM then next week 8 hour electricity in night from 10PM to 5 PM...


----------



## ashs1 (May 8, 2014)

No electricity in night from 10 PM to 5 AM ??? Damn !!! 

I can somehow tolerate the powercuts during the day, but its intolerable at night. :/


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 8, 2014)

last year power grid in south is integrated with other grids to form one nation - one grid. 

So if power outage happens , it may impact south as well.


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)

Planning to shift to Neyveli. No power cuts at all and electricity bill is to be paid for twice a year only


----------



## kunalht (May 30, 2014)

No power cut in my city (Vadodara)


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 30, 2014)

Atleast 4 hrs... 2 in afternoon and 2 in night time.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2014)

Only 15 hours of electricity in my city


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 30, 2014)

Story of Neighbor District of Varanasi that is Ghazipur from last 1 month
Electricity in day 12PM to 3PM (kisi tarah 3 ghante)
Electricity in Night 2AM to 4AM


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2014)

intermittant in Hinjewadi, Pune. ranges from 5mins to 2hrs. 

last major one was last week, for straight 48hrs.

- - - Updated - - -



Roshan9415 said:


> Story of Neighbor District of Varanasi that is Ghazipur from last 1 month
> Electricity in day 12PM to 3PM (kisi tarah 3 ghante)
> Electricity in Night 2AM to 4AM



you should make a thread "How many hours of Power in your City" and post there.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you should make a thread "How many hours of Power in your City" and post there.



in malayalam, we usually tell 'Eri Theeyil Enna Ozhikkuka'


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 30, 2014)

Power cut everyday for about 1-2hrs max. But we have free Generator Backup  so I can run PC/laptop but not AC


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 30, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Power cut everyday for about 1-2hrs max. But we have free Generator Backup  so I can run PC/laptop but not AC



there is no problem if it is continuous. what hurts is the frequent power cuts say one after 30 minutes or so.


----------



## anky (May 30, 2014)

not a second of power cut here in gwalior (in my area), but 7-8 hrs of minimum powercut in my hometown Varanasi


----------



## Rajat Giri (May 30, 2014)

No power cut here in my city.But if electricity goes it comes back in 2 minutes.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2014)

In East Delhi here, power was a big problem a decade back. But things have improved a lot now. In fact in last 3-4 yrs, I have hardly faced any downtime leaving occasional accidental cuts for few minutes.

BUT, here I am today writing this post in a powercut. Power is not back since 4 hours now. 

I hope its one of the "accidental" occasions, and won't be a regular thing.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 30, 2014)

Power cut every HALF AN HOUR !! in Gods own Country.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 30, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Power cut every HALF AN HOUR !! in Gods own Country.



and each power cut lasts atleast half an hour!!!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 30, 2014)

Dust storms in Delhi
Power lines tripped 
No power for the past 6hrs.

Trees, hoardings all broken


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Dust storms in Delhi
> Power lines tripped
> No power for the past 6hrs.
> 
> Trees, hoardings all broken



Finally it came back somewhere around midnight, when people of delhi finally decided not to wait for power to sleep.
Thankfully temperature was down cause of early showers. So most people didn't even notice when power came back. Just a sign of relief when fans started to roll.


----------



## anirbandd (May 31, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Power cut every HALF AN HOUR !! in Gods own Country.





rijinpk1 said:


> and each power cut lasts atleast half an hour!!!!



so you have 12hrs of power cut a day??


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> so you have 12hrs of power cut a day??



That was the case for the last two days. But not today . No power cuts till this time....


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

Can't properly play Dota 2 due to these power cuts


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2014)

^so you are happy about it?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 31, 2014)

No power for the past 30 hours in Delhi 
Street lights off, Erratic genset backup, Traffic jams all over the city

Now I cannot download BF3 multiplayer. Need to exhaust my next month's FUP for it.  


EDIT : Power restored after a sweaty 50 hours.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Here at my place we have two major power options, one of Jharkhand's State Board and another of BCCL for BCCL Company's Houses. Mine is the later one.

For the last 1 month since I'm back at home, I see power cuts from 6-7am and 9-10pm daily including a half hour at daytime. Sometimes it more than that


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2014)

The situation seems ok in Hyderabad after some rains


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2014)

Here there are no scheduled power cuts, but don't expect the power to be on continuously for more than 3 hours. Erratic power cuts are common which may last from 1-2 mins or upto 4 hours. On an average we get 12-14 hours electricity  a day. Though we do have 24 hours power supply inside the IIT campus.
I remember during my childhood, when Roorkee was still in UP, we had power cuts from 5am-9am, then 11am-3pm, then 7pm-10pm. As posted already by Sujay, if the transformer has gone kaput, don't expect it to be rectified for at least a week. Now, it is much better, at least it gets repaired within 2 days.
What really irritates is the 2 min power-cut which crops up at random times. By the time you move on to do some other work, which is not so power hungry(which can be accomplished through inverter), the power comes again prompting you to go back. By the time you start, the power will again troll you.

Back in Palakkad(Kerala), there is a schedule for power-cut. Power goes off for 1 hour each day. Its divided colony-wise ie, in week 1 Colony A will have power cut from 6-7pm, colony B will have from 7-8 pm and so an, until the next week when the timings get inverted.


----------

